
Racial and Ethnic Gaps Remain a Big Question in Medicine - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/racial-and-ethnic-gaps-remain-a-big-question-in-medicine/
======
paulhauggis
"Hispanic death rates are higher than non-Hispanic white patients’ for
diabetes, chronic liver disease and kidney disease"

Do they also have what lead up to these issues? Is it diet? Exercise?
Genetics? My guess is that the majority are factors that the actual person can
solve with discipline and a certain percentage is genetic. The big question is
why are we only blaming the system instead of trying to solve the root of the
problem?

"And one in three Hispanic people living in the U.S. does not speak English
well, and may have difficulty in conversations with a doctor."

If I go to France and try to only speak English with the Doctors, the same
thing will happen. It's unrealistic to expect to live in a country where the
primary language is English and only speak Spanish.

Americans are called assholes all the time because they attempt to go into
foreign counties without actually learning any of the man language there.
However, this attitude doesn't seem to ever apply to groups of people coming
into the US. Why?

"The medicines that they need were rarely tested on people like them. Some
medicines act differently or are appropriate at different doses for particular
demographic groups"

Like 'them'? So are we going to bring in genetics into this? I thought that
was a big no-no.

